

The Secret Thinkpad Powerbutton Code To Bring Dead Laptops Back To Life - ice_man
http://www.masnick.com/2007/09/07/the-secret-thinkpad-powerbutton-code-to-bring-dead-laptops-back-to-life/

======
ice_man
Betsy, my trusty 6-year-old T41 died on me today. She wasn't much of a looker,
but she was built like a tank and always did what she was told. Betsy gave me
a good scare on a couple of other occasions, but it always turned out that she
was just looking for some good ol' love and attention. But this time was
different. No sign of life. Completely unresponsive to my various attempts to
woo her back. After attempting fuel her with life-force through every orifice,
I finally gave up. She was dead. Dead like a brick. Having completely given up
hope, I proceeded to salvage pieces of my heart and the many memories we had
made together. Curious as to why she may have chosen to leave this world
behind, and me along with it, I turned to my old flame, Bertha. Bertha is old,
loud, lazy, and most of the time she just sits there. She was good at
Googling, though, which is why I liked using her. Especially angry Googling,
as in this particular case. As usually, she gave me satisfaction. She blogged
all over me. But this was a particularly satisfying blog, since it made me
think of Betsy. I have attached a link to it above. Excited to try it myself,
I ran back to Betsy. And would you believe it, it worked! Betsy is back to
life and purring like a kitten.

